# This one is for Flyernut



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Got 7 more this week at the York Train Meet....you sweating yet?


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

And you got 7 new aluminum cars too.

The competition grows!!

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...Lol... Nice!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

If you need difuser paper for any of them, I have some, new.


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

How cool are those? I would love to see them set up and running some day.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mario760 said:


> How cool are those? I would love to see them set up and running some day.


The problem with them is that they are heavy.. Gilbert went to a plastic passenger car in the 600 series, and 900 series.. They are beautiful cars though.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

They look rather art deco in style. Are these from the 30s or later?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mario760 said:


> They look rather art deco in style. Are these from the 30s or later?


1950-52


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Even tho I have a bunch, like F-nut says, they are heavy. Prob can't use more than 3-4 on one train depending on the engine. Once cleaned and polished, they will look great on the passenger terminal sidings awaiting paying passengers.


----------



## FlyerDoc (Jan 24, 2014)

They look great. I like how the tops can be polished to a high shine. I still need a 660 661 and 662 to go with my 663. Maybe at Allentown. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

You'd better move fast FlyerDoc, I'm going to Allentown too.....


----------



## FlyerDoc (Jan 24, 2014)

I am going to have to leave for Allentown today and camp out until opening day in order to get to those 661's before you do


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

FlyerDoc said:


> I am going to have to leave for Allentown today and camp out until opening day in order to get to those 661's before you do


I scored 2 of them on ebay last month or so. I think I paid $35 bucks apiece?? A seller had 3 of them, and I got 2 out of 3 for about the same price.


----------

